# "The server may not exist" message when starting Classic



## BrianSmithson (Aug 11, 2005)

Hello, all. I basically have the same problem as described here: http://www.macosx.com/content/faq.php/q5000/Classic-Wont-Work-In-My-Newly-Installed-Panther.html . Unfortunately, I can't figure out how to post anew to that threat, so here we go again.

For those who don't feel like reading the other thread, my problem is that I just installed OSX Tiger on a machine for someone who has long used OS9. When I try to boot up Classic, I get this error message: 

The server may not exist or it is not operational at this time. Check the server name or IP address and try again.​
I click the corner blue button and the dialog goes away, but it repeats another three times before Classic starts up completely (four identical dialogs total). Once Classic is started, everything works fine, so this is more of an annoyance than a serious problem. Still, I'd like any advice on how to make it stop!

The computer is on a building-wide ethernet network, which is mostly working. In OSX, the machine can get on the internet, and it can see all but two printers and one other machine (separate issues, or maybe not?).

Thanks for any help!

Brian


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2005)

It seems that Classic is trying to look for a server on startup.  Were you accessing a server when using OS9?  You might have to delete any server aliases listed in the old OS 9 System Folder.  In there is another folder called Servers.  Just delete the aliases in there and restart Classic to see if it does it again.


----------



## expattyke (Aug 15, 2009)

I had the same issue on my MacBook OS X 10.5. None of the suggested fixes worked. I used iTool - free download - Choose Restore on the left menu bar, and Restore the Finder, setting the options to Restore the Finders Sidebar and Delete all .DS_Store. Immediately my shared resources showed up and I was able to access them.

iTool has lots of other useful features, such as the ability to do a general cleanup, check preferences, review SMART data, give it a whirl.


----------

